# Bad doctors? Hypothyroidism? Giardiasis?...help?



## souls1112 (Oct 31, 2013)

CAUTION: It's a wall, but I do appreciate your time very much.

Hey guys, im 20 years old. For the past 2 years I have been suffering with crazy bowel problems plus more. As in rectal, lower abdominal pain, constipation, diarrhea, Hypothyroidism, and "sporadic" sharp neck pains. The diarrhea seems to go hand-and-hand with lower abdominal pain. And the rectal pain was from being waaay too constipated.

Two years ago when it started, I felt like my body was on fire and my stomach hurt. Dr said it was "stomach flu". Took antibiotics for like 2 weeks. It eventually stopped and was left with chest pains and sporadic bowel in-frequencies. I have seen SOOO many Drs over the past two years, and about 4 months after this all started, was the only time I found out anything.

A dr said that I had Hypothyroidism and vitamin D deficiency, along with really high pH in my urine. So I have been on Levothyroxine for almost 2 years, and I did take vitamin D supplements and thats doing better now. So I have been able to control my bowel movements with laxatives and diet change. However, after these 2 years I still have random sharp pains in my neck (where I imagine my thyroid is), and occasional lower abdominal pain.

Last night I received this neck pain more times in a row then ever, and I started to freak out. It made me feel uneasy (probably from stressing out about it) then I threw up, and there was a moderate amount of blood. However I think it was from the "heaving" and just the act of throwing up that made this blood appear. I have been searching forever "why do I have Hypothyroidism"? Alot of the internet says you are either born with it, or get it when you become pregnant. But for me it was only detected when I got sick, and im a male so im definitely not pregnant. I decided to research my symptoms, alot. Due to having very risky unprotected sex when I was younger (honestly a month or two before I got sick), I knew this could be part of it. The worst thing I did was, a2m. Which is about the worst thing there is, I know. Well I searched up what you could get from this, and found Giardiasis. I looked up more on Giardiasis and found some article on Google, dont remember exactly where. But it mentioned that Giardiasis can affect your stomachs absorption of thyroxine and mimic Hypothyroidism. It continued to say that if treated with a 10 day treatment of Flagyl, it can kill the parasites and will help return your thyroid levels to normal. I dont know if this is real, but after 2 years of finding nothing with many doctors, I thought I would mention it to one.

So I seen a new Dr today. I told her all of this. She laughed and told me how wrong I was. She said never in the whole world has anyone's thyroid ever produced the slightest of pain, even if it was cancer it would still be painless. She also laughed when I admitted doing a2m and said that it was irrelevant because I am hepatitis free. So I mentioned Giardiasis. She completely lost her mind! She said that any parasites would be dead by now and that if you take thyroid medicine once, it can never return to the way it was and you'll always be on it for the rest of your life. The whole thing about "parasites" completely irritated her and I have no idea why. I suggested a stool culture, but she said that it wouldn't be in my best interest. She said I need to be referred to a Endocrinologist, AND a Gastroenterologist. I told her I cant afford it, so she wrote me a prescription for anti-anxiety medication and said that i'll be fine. (i havn't picked up the medicine yet though)

At the moment, this is the physically best ive ever felt in the past 2 years. I have lower abdominal pain, and those sharp neck pains still. And for the anxiety, I know this medicine will probably help. But whenever I get that sharp neck pain I go into a panic. Even if the pain only lasts 1 second.

Because I have been seeing doctors for two years and have had no answers, I really fear its Lupus, Aids, or Cancer. Been tested neg-for hiv, had a colonoscopy (all good), but of course the doctors dont take a 20 yr old worried about lupus or cancer seriously. Which I understand why, sorta. But the fact that I have received ZERO answers, and WASTED so much money and time on getting the walk-around...I feel like it could be something bad.

However im trying to keep my hopes up that its something stupid and simple such as Giardiasis, and that I will be okay. I am posting this in hopes that one of you guys have had a similar experience, or at least a hunch on whats happening. And just your overall input on all this, because when I tell the Dr they just say "aww last year is irrelevant, whats happening now". "Oh well we found nothing (most they've done is colonoscopy and abdominal CT), you're okay". But they cant explain why the sharp neck pain, abdominal pain, or any of my symptoms. They just keep throwing drugs at me to treat the symptoms instead of diagnose the situation. If you think Giardiasis is the problem, is it possible to cure it with OTC or natural medicines like GSE?

Hopefully some of you guys can lend some advice, thank you so much.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

souls, welcome.

I suspect you have two separate things going on here, although they could be related. Tell us...were you diagnosed simply as hypothyroid, or did the doctor do any lab tests for thyroid antibodies? I am wondering about an auto-immune thyroid disorder, such as Hashimoto's thyroiditis...and plenty of people here on this forum who have that have mentioned pain in the thyroid area.

Has the topic of irritable bowel syndrome been discussed at all? I know firsthand that IBS can be extremely painful, and will cause constipation and diarrhea.

What's the test for Giardiasis? Is it done through stool sample?


----------



## souls1112 (Oct 31, 2013)

Octavia said:


> souls, welcome.
> 
> I suspect you have two separate things going on here, although they could be related. Tell us...were you diagnosed simply as hypothyroid, or did the doctor do any lab tests for thyroid antibodies? I am wondering about an auto-immune thyroid disorder, such as Hashimoto's thyroiditis...and plenty of people here on this forum who have that have mentioned pain in the thyroid area.
> 
> ...


Well as I said, the Drs seem to take the easiest way out. So they did diagnose me as just "Hypothyroidism". This was done through I believe the TSH "count" or something? Basically they just said I have an "underactive" thyroid. Checking to see why or what type if any it is they did not and im not even sure if that could be done by just drawing blood or what else they would have to do. I really thought I had IBS too, and I did have a colonoscopy. There was "inflammation" but the Dr said it was probably due to the prep, they biopsied it and it came back "clean". Giardiasis can be found through stool culture, but sometimes it may show up negative when its really not. At least from what ive read, so more than often they have to test different stools a couple times to make sure. I have no idea why this lady Dr gave me such a hard time today, she wouldnt feel my neck, take blood, or stool culture.

Ummm this "Hashimoto's thyroiditis". How is it tested different from an under/over active thyroid? Is the pain like a sharp prick that lasts 1-3 seconds and happens sporadically? Dont get me wrong I can take the physical pain. Its never been about that. If they told me it would just be something I would have to put up with forever, but its NOT life-threatening. I would be so relieved and wouldn't give a care about it. Its the emotional pain that hurts. Just being this way for 2 dam years at this age, its scary. Also, one more thing I didnt mention. Before I got sick I used to "party". And I took it too far one day and overdosed with Vicodin and beer. I didn't go to the hospital even though I probably should have. My kidneys hurt for two days afterwards and felt like ****, but I recovered. This was at the same time as my "dirty" lifestyle. Getting sick is what really scared me and made me turn my life around. Going to school, and actually caring about my health now. Sober and I wouldn't really want it any other way. My old life sucked and this is probably me paying for it in someway. Is it possible that overdose could be what did any of this? I looked it up before but im not sure that I found anything.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No, I don't think you're paying for your old life (but nice to see you've turned things around). 

Okay...I am not at all a Hashi's expert, so we'll need to hear from some others here...but from what I've read from our members with Hashi's, they do feel pain in the thyroid area. Sometimes it's sharp pain like you describe, and sometimes it's a more general but longer-lasting pain. We need to hear from them.

I had a 3 centimeter cancerous nodule, and I never had any sharp pain from it. The pain I felt was not the tumor itself, but rather it was my voice hurting after usage, simply because everything in my neck was displaced because of the tumor. It was not a sharp pain at all, but it was a general "soreness" after talking. It was such a vague pain that I ignored it for months and months, then after my diagnosis, it all started to make sense. But it was nothing at all like what you're describing.

Regarding the IBS - many of us here have dealt with IBS or IBS-like symptoms, then once we get our thyroid under control, those symptoms greatly improve or disappear.

I think you need more thorough thyroid testing, including antibodies. Others here can recommend exactly what tests you would need for Hashi's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

souls1112 said:


> CAUTION: It's a wall, but I do appreciate your time very much.
> 
> Hey guys, im 20 years old. For the past 2 years I have been suffering with crazy bowel problems plus more. As in rectal, lower abdominal pain, constipation, diarrhea, Hypothyroidism, and "sporadic" sharp neck pains. The diarrhea seems to go hand-and-hand with lower abdominal pain. And the rectal pain was from being waaay too constipated.
> 
> ...




First and foremost; do not ever return to that awful and very condescending doctor.

Believe it or not, you could be flitting back and forth from hyper to hypo and hyper again. Hence the stomach problems.

So, how do we find out? These tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm

And you really really need an ultra-sound because young males have a higher rate of thyroid cancer. Hate to lay it out there but there it is.

Thyroids do hurt but they should not hurt; so take this seriously.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Glad you have had a wake-up call! Soldier on; we all have regrets. No one is perfect and we are supposed to learn from our mistakes!!!

Good for you!! Glad you joined our group!


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome souls!

I'd have to agree with Andros and Octavia, first of all get rid of that doctor. Any doctor that laughs at you and cannot take your concerns seriously is a bad doctor in my advice. You pay them to help you not laugh at you. Anyway, the second thing I would do is get a complete thyroid panel done. Test your TSH, free t3 and free t4. Since you're on Levothyroxine, your levels might either be normal, flexible, or way off; and you have to know this.

Oh, and another thing...

Do NOT take that anti-anxiety med unless you are seriously having a life-threatening panic attack.

I went through the same situations about a year ago built up by stress and PTSD (Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder) and my GP prescribed me some 'Xanax'. I must admit, anxiety medication is amazing in it's effects, but is probably one of the most addictive drugs to take once your body starts getting use to it. I have only used it about once or twice since I've been prescribed it, and again; those were during serious panic attacks. So stay away! glow

Keep us posted!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Go see the gastroenterologist to begin with. Period. Make the money work. Borrow it from your parents or whatever (you are young enough that you should be on their insurance -- are you?) Let the gastroneterologist get you on the right path concerning everything abdominal, bowel related, and regarding throw up in your blood -- that just isn't right.

Stop worrying and just get the right info. Whatever you have -- is whatever you have... Let the right doctor help you.

This doctor sees you as so "worried" about everything, they prescribed the anxiety med -- how about go get a dose of the right doctor instead? Your call of course. And one more thing that has really been comforting to me... "Anxiety" is a symptom of hypo.

With that in mind -- look at your worries a whole new way. Look at your worries like -- HEY, I recognize you worry -- you come because of hypo, you're not really part of the true "ME" -- looking at your worries as part of this hypo thing can help you identify worry in a whole new way - and put an END to your symptom of worry -- when you feel it, see it, name it and STOP it by recognizing it as a symptom. Then move along, knowing that worry isn't really "YOU."


----------



## souls1112 (Oct 31, 2013)

Andros said:


> First and foremost; do not ever return to that awful and very condescending doctor.
> 
> Believe it or not, you could be flitting back and forth from hyper to hypo and hyper again. Hence the stomach problems.
> 
> ...


Okay well of the symptoms, I have no cough, sore throat, lump, or any of that. Just the sporadic sharp pain that only lasts a few seconds. Most of this what you're recommending me test, would most likely have to be done with an endocrinologist, right?


----------



## Prolixity2013 (Nov 8, 2013)

I had a similar doctor, souls. Any doctor who treats a patient in a condescending manner should be fired. I agree with others on here.

Giardiasis would have killed you by now. I had that and the symptoms are unrelenting watery and sometimes bloody diarrhea, nausea, and sometimes vomiting. It wreaks havoc with your electrolytes and causes severe dehydration.

You can have alternating constipation and diarrhea or one of them with hypothyroidism.

You can have a parasite infection in addition to thyroid disease. This is especially possible if you eat at restaurants often. I had a friend who had some unusual symptoms and she dined at restaurants often. I happened to see an episode on Mystery Diagnosis about getting parasites from certain foods. I told her about it and she dismissed it. However, a few days later she disclosed some disturbing news and shortly afterward went to a doctor to get the medicine for parasites. She is symptom free after years of suffering from various strange sensations and maladies. Unfortunately, it did nothing for her thyroid disease.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Prolixity2013 said:


> I had a similar doctor, souls. Any doctor who treats a patient in a condescending manner should be fired. I agree with others on here.
> 
> Giardiasis would have killed you by now. I had that and the symptoms are unrelenting watery and sometimes bloody diarrhea, nausea, and sometimes vomiting. It wreaks havoc with your electrolytes and causes severe dehydration.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity; did your friend have to take Ivermectin? This is normally used on horses and canines but I read recently that it is used on humans as well.

I love that "Mystery Diagnosis" program. We have not gotten it on our channel line-up for well over a year and I miss it. Wah!


----------



## Prolixity2013 (Nov 8, 2013)

Andros said:


> Out of curiosity; did your friend have to take Ivermectin? This is normally used on horses and canines but I read recently that it is used on humans as well.
> 
> I love that "Mystery Diagnosis" program. We have not gotten it on our channel line-up for well over a year and I miss it. Wah!


Hi Andros,

I am not certain which one she took but that sounds familiar.

Yes, I miss that show.


----------

